# looking for work in canada



## PRUNER 1 (Feb 17, 2004)

hi i am looking into working in canada and was wondering what was the best way of going about it. who do i talk to, where are tree care job postings for canada etc. i am having real difficulty finding any tree jobs anywhere. please help


----------



## rborist1 (Feb 17, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## PRUNER 1 (Feb 17, 2004)

at present i have been climbing for just under 4 years with a year as a chargehand/teamleader. i have an HND in arboriculture, all relevant nptc units, chapter 8, i have attended courses on risk assessment, orchard/fruit tree restoration, manual handling. i have a good knowledge of pruning which i am most interested in, and quite enjoy the odd dismantle. i have an exemplory record and references to back this up. unfortunately i am only looking into the prospect of moving to canada at the moment as i do not yet have the funds to relocate myself and girlfriend. any info on getting work in canada from uk would be greatful.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Feb 28, 2004)

PRUNER 1:

http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/ is a free service provided by the Canadian government to put people seaking work in contact with employers. Lot's and lots of people find work or workers off of that site.

I've used it myself to find people to work for me.

http://www.monster.ca/[url] is a good site too. (though I've never used it). But it isn't free.


----------



## jimmyq (Feb 29, 2004)

perhaps a bit of a long shot but...
http://www.agri-labourpool.com/


----------



## Jumper (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chainsaw_Maniac _
> *PRUNER 1:
> 
> http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/ is a free service provided by the Canadian government to put people seaking work in contact with employers. Lot's and lots of people find work or workers off of that site.
> ...


----------



## gtatree (Jul 13, 2005)

*from bobby*

Hello dear,
If u know good climbers around toronto to work in toronto please if u know anybody please let me know.Here iam sending some info,have a great day.
thanks
bobby
GTA Tree Services

416-828-8733  


GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists with forestry diploma to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas for complete tree services.

Exp Climber/arborist:

• Minimum 3-10 years experience 
• pay rate TOP DOLLAR $30 to $40 per hour depending on experience/qualifications and talent +Bonus.

Requirements:
valid license in good standing and vehicle • team player .
Assets:
first aid, CPR, WHIMIS • class “A” or “D” license
positive attitude, leadership, reliable and good organizational skills
certified arborist, EUSA, good knowledge of 
arboriculture or forestry graduate

Conditions and Work Area:
full time/part time 2/3/4/5 days work week, Monday to Thursday, 30 to 40 hours per week
Metro Toronto, York regions.

Please e-mail/call to: 
PHONE: 416-267-8777 after 7 pm OR 416-828-TREE (8733) CELL any time.

E-MAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

